# Etrex 30 - your tips and tricks please



## iggs (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi folks,

Just picked up my new Etrex 30. I've updated the firmware to 2.80 and now need to set it up. First off I'm going to the Alps mountain biking tomorrow (Verbier and then Morzine) but the device will be used for a variety of activities including sea kayaking, mountaineering and driving as well as various forms of cycling.

I live in the UAE where there is virtually no mapping. I do create my own from scans of charts + compiling screen dumps from Bing and Google before importing and calibrating the Tif files in Memory Map. I found a OSM based map that I managed to upload to my previous GPS, an Etrex Vista HCx

I've got 3 handle bar mounts, 1 for my Enduro, 1 for my road bike and 1 for my fat bike.

Please could you share any top tips and tricks that you have found that make the device work best for you. Any recommended websites or resources? What screens do you find useful? What fields do you show? What problems have you found?

I have just looked and can see nothing in the reviews for this unit  is there a reason why?

Any help gratefully recieved

Ian


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

iggs said:


> I have just looked and can see nothing in the reviews for this unit  is there a reason why?
> 
> Any help gratefully recieved
> 
> Ian


It's a pretty new model. That's why you don't see much about it. It has many of the capabilities of the Oregon models, Edge 800, Dakotas, and the 62/78 series. See the recent data field thread for info about that. There are a multitude of options for you, so it'll be a very personal decision.

You will still be able to put the OSM maps onto this one. But you also have the ability to use Google Earth and other satellite imagery. There are some tools out there that can prepare that data for your GPS that you can find if you search the "Garmin Oregon Wiki".


----------



## yabodie (Nov 4, 2010)

If you are using the handle bar mount for the Etrex 30 also use a lanyard to tie the unit to the handle bars, or headset. I've come off the bike a couple times and have un-clicked the GPS unit from the mount and if the lanyard was not attached the unit would have eaten dirt. Other than that the unit is awesome! I use it for MTBing, commuting and hiking.

Also download Basecamp from Garmin. It is free and you can play with your routes, etc. Oh and don't forget to reset your altimeter. It is barometric so it will change has the weather systems do.


----------



## SteveSam (May 4, 2008)

yabodie had a good tip on the lanyard. I had my gps pop off a few times. It happened once while riding on a rough section of road. Just make sure that your lanyard is short enough to prevent the unit from swinging down and hitting your spokes.


----------



## assas1n (Sep 28, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> It's a pretty new model. That's why you don't see much about it. It has many of the capabilities of the Oregon models, Edge 800, Dakotas, and the 62/78 series. See the recent data field thread for info about that. There are a multitude of options for you, so it'll be a very personal decision.
> 
> You will still be able to put the OSM maps onto this one. But you also have the ability to use Google Earth and other satellite imagery. There are some tools out there that can prepare that data for your GPS that you can find if you search the "Garmin Oregon Wiki".


It seems like google earth is not an option for getting imagery anymore


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

assas1n said:


> It seems like google earth is not an option for getting imagery anymore


linky?


----------



## assas1n (Sep 28, 2009)

NateHawk said:


> linky?


You will notice that the list of map sources is not very long - especially compared to older versions of MOBAC. This is because a large number of map sources had to be removed in April 2011 (MOBAC 1.9 beta 2). The details are explained in the forum.

Mobile Atlas Creator (MOBAC)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

that's not the only way to get Google Earth imagery onto the handheld. that post only applies to one specific program, MOBAC.

Garmin | United States | Custom Maps





GoogleTrail


----------

